# To Rose from Sandra Louise



## Guest (Feb 17, 1999)

Hi Rose...thanks for your response to my post. What is this thread you are talking about that I could get info about this condition????? You will have to excuse me but I am kind of computer illerate! But I am learning.....hope to hear from you soon....have a great day.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

The way I understand, and I'm no expert at this internet stuff. Is when an individual writes it is called a post. When an individual starts a new topic, just as you did it it is considered a thread. Does that help or is it as clear as mud?Just go and read all the topics that have heykates name after them and you will find the one that lists the sites.


----------

